# Regentonnen im Winter



## fiffi (11. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein paar Regentonnen im Garten. Mein Sohn holt dort als Fischfutter für seine Aquarien raus. Die Wasserflöhe kommen dann so über den Winter.
Kann ich die Regentonnen stehen lassen oder platzen sie ?? Gibts da vieleicht Tricks ?? Da ich die Kleinstlebewesen gerne erhalten möchte.

gruß hilde


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Regentonnen im Winter*

Hallo,

das hängt von Deinem Wohnort und dem Material und der Form der Regentonne ab. Konische Formen (die sich nach oben weiten) sind am widerstandsfähigsten gegen das Platzen. Metall ist weit widerstandfähiger als Plastik, das sehr häufig im Winter reisst. Ich würde es in meiner Gegend (500 Höhenmeter) nicht riskieren die Tonne voll zu überwintern, egal aus welchem Material sie ist.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Regentonnen im Winter*

Hallo Hilde,

Die grünen Tonnen aus dem Baumarkt sind nicht geeignet, 
aber die blauen Tonnen für die Industrie haben bei mir schon einige Winter mit Wasser und Eis überstanden.


----------



## fiffi (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Regentonnen im Winter*

Die Tonnen sehen genauso aus wie diese hier:
http://www.regenwasser.edingershops.de/images/categories/Regentonnen.jpg

Ich wohne übrigens in der Nähe von Karlsruhe. Hier sind die Winter nicht wirklich streng. Ich habe mal was von einem Holzbrett etc. gehört was das aufplatzen verhindern soll.
Kann man da gar nichts machen außer abbauen ??

gruß hilde


----------



## wp-3d (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Regentonnen im Winter*



fiffi schrieb:


> Die Tonnen sehen genauso aus wie diese hier:
> http://www.regenwasser.edingershops.de/images/categories/Regentonnen.jpg



genau diese Tonnen meinte ich, bei mir wurde durch das Eis immer der Boden herausgedrückt, sie waren im oberen Teil aber nie gerissen.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Regentonnen im Winter*

Alternativ die Tonnen frostfrei übnerwintern. 
Wenn die wirklich durchfrieren duerfte von dem Getier da drin das wenigste überleben.
Aber neue Mückenlarven etc. hast Du jedes Jahr schnell wieder neu da drin.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

